# singing problem



## kiddo (May 6, 2009)

Hi all 
I actually didn't know how to name this topic,so....
Well, I sang in a choir for 4 years and I always had problem with standing in tune, I have good voice, can sing high, but standing in tune is really kinda hard for me, not that hard when singing alone though.
But, the problem is with me singing the modern songs....I can learn melody almost with no problem and sing it well, but when I try to sing it with music I sometimes forget melody or just start to sing instrumental melody....Even if I sing correct somehow my voice is quieter and doesn't have that range like when singing without music...
Hope I have described it well and hope that someone can tell me why that happens to me  
tnx


----------



## andruini (Apr 14, 2009)

sounds like you need to sit in tune!!
 ooh, i had to do it.. i'm sorry.. ok someone else who knows can answer you know..


----------



## Bgroovy2 (Mar 27, 2009)

Learning parts as in SATB can be intimidating at times. I would suggest that if you play an instrament that you take home your music and play out the parts on a keyboard or guitar till you can get your part fairly well memorized. This should help build your confidence when it comes to choir harmony. Good luck!


----------



## tenor02 (Jan 4, 2008)

do some simple ear training 
play two notes on the piano, (within an octave) after you play the first note -- sing it. then play the second. sing it.

repeat until you can match pitch with only playing the first note. or there are some ear training things such as MacGammut that you can buy.


----------



## Lyricsop (Oct 21, 2010)

kiddo said:


> Hi all
> I actually didn't know how to name this topic,so....
> Well, I sang in a choir for 4 years and I always had problem with standing in tune, I have good voice, can sing high, but standing in tune is really kinda hard for me, not that hard when singing alone though.
> But, the problem is with me singing the modern songs....I can learn melody almost with no problem and sing it well, but when I try to sing it with music I sometimes forget melody or just start to sing instrumental melody....Even if I sing correct somehow my voice is quieter and doesn't have that range like when singing without music...
> ...


You haven't done enough chorale ensemble singing, your ear goes to the music rather than where it should be which is you focusing on what you are supposed to be singing. Go to a good voice coach because it sounds like you need to review what you haven't practiced in the way of technique and practice the techniques your voice coach gives you. It takes years to become a great singer and many, many voice lessons as well.


----------

